# Can't find a router cutter to make this ovolo



## Clarke (2 Oct 2021)

Evening

I need to recreate this ovolo profile. The ovolo on the left is a standard 9mm radius with quirk. I need to make the ovolo on the right which is actually a section of 12mm radius arc, contained within the corners of a 9mm square, so not a true quadrant profile.
Ive looked all through Wealdens site and others but cant find anything. The standard radius ovolo just looks too fat when your trying to preserve as much slenderness as possible to the glazing bars whilst thickening them up enough to cope with a 12mm sightline.
I can buy ovolo beading with the exact profile in question and glue two pieces to a 6mm strip to create the glazing bar but i would much rather make a solid piece.

I don't have a spindle moulder (but I wish I did) so next best thing would be a router cutter blank if they exist?

Best regards

Clarke


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2021)

Last time I looked at this was a few years ago but I think Wealden can do you a custom one, at a cost, so can Titman, NLS, and probably others. But you are probably in that territory unless you get lucky.


----------



## HOJ (3 Oct 2021)

Can you draw the actual sections that you need for the bar rather than the cutter profile, would make it easier to figure out a solution, for me anyway.


----------



## Dee J (3 Oct 2021)

HOJ said:


> Can you draw the actual sections that you need for the bar rather than the cutter profile, would make it easier to figure out a solution, for me anyway.


If talking about ovolo then the picture in the original post must be that of the moulding, not the cutter. A cutter of that shape would make scotia.


----------



## Clarke (3 Oct 2021)

Yes it does look like an upside down router cutter! To clarify, the picture is the shape of the glazing bar that I want to make, specifically, the one on the right.


----------



## HOJ (3 Oct 2021)

Got it, my train of thought was on what i'm doing, making windows that have scotia mouldings, thought that was the cutter profile.


----------



## Spectric (3 Oct 2021)

Looks like you want less curvature, ie a flater curve rather than a geometric radius, suggest it could have been a custom cutter. If you look at these Sash Ovolo

They are also fatter, so you may need something special.


----------



## toolsntat (3 Oct 2021)

If you are doing a long run and 100% want the 12mm radius in a 9mm square I'd be looking for a 12mm radius HSS cutter and diligently modifying it.

Small one off job wooden moulding plane altered to work.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Clarke (3 Oct 2021)

Looking at pictures of a 12mm radius cutter, I'm not sure (without having it in my hand) that there is 2.5mm worth of cutting blade available to create the quirks without hitting the material that holds the two blades.
I have removed the bottom section of router cutters before (the bit that sticks out that the bearing and little screw threads into) without experiencing any problems but never ventured any higher up!
Theoretically, I know what I need to do to modify, but am unsure if it is doable without creating a dangerous cutter.


----------



## toolsntat (3 Oct 2021)

Clarke said:


> Looking at pictures of a 12mm radius cutter, I'm not sure (without having it in my hand) that there is 2.5mm worth of cutting blade available to create the quirks without hitting the material that holds the two blades.
> I have removed the bottom section of router cutters before (the bit that sticks out that the bearing and little screw threads into) without experiencing any problems but never ventured any higher up!
> Theoretically, I know what I need to do to modify, but am unsure if it is doable without creating a dangerous cutter.



This is why you need to look at HSS (high speed steel) and not tungsten carbide.
Give Jeremy a call at 





Appleby Woodturnings | Wood Pellets & Woodworking Tool Specialists


Appleby Woodturnings are a specialist UK manufacturer of tapered wood pellets for the joinery & construction industries, as well as suppliers of woodworking tooling.




www.applebywoodturnings.co.uk





Tell him what you want to do and without obligation he'll give you a price on options, one way or the other.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Limey Lurker (4 Oct 2021)

I'd cut out the bulk with a 9mmR router cutter, then scrape the rest off with a scratch stock, or a 12mmR hand scraper.


----------



## MikeJhn (4 Oct 2021)

This looks like the closest your get in a standard cutter: Ovolo Scribe Jointer


----------



## Clarke (4 Oct 2021)

Thanks all for replies

I called everyone on the list of suggestions (Jeremy from Applyby was a pleasure to talk to in particular) and was then referred to another company who quoted around £200.
I shoulda planned this weeks ago so that the waiting time wouldn't delay me but I must get on so back to glueing it up in sections for now just to get done by Friday.

I was given a moulding plane recently so will have to see if I can get it working. I like Limey Lurkers idea of starting with a 9mm radius and just taking the curve down slightly with the plane.


----------



## Bigegg (4 Oct 2021)

you could use two (three?) different router bits?
one run to cut the groove, then a second run (with a suitably set fence) to cut the 12mm radius?
Then a final run with a straight cutter?

I've made several "custom" mouldings using this technique: there's a very good section on it in the DeWalt "master the radial arm saw" book by Wally Kunkel/Mr Sawdust.


Main thing to remember (might be teaching egg sucking here?), cut the profile on the edge of a bigger piece of timber, and then slice it off.


----------



## Inspector (4 Oct 2021)

With proper guarding and fingerboards you could do it with a table saw and a molding head. Because of the larger diameter, cutter arc, it will give a smoother cut with less tearout. They are available new, or used on eBay (single knife and 3 knife style) and a local saw sharpening service that can also do shaper cutters could customize a stock cutter into the exact profile you need. 








Corob Cutters







corobcutters.com









table saw molding heads for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for table saw molding heads. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.co.uk





I recently got a great deal ($300Can) on a RBI thickness planer that also has a pair of molding heads. It actually came with an extra cutter head to take the table saw molding knife blades. If that type of machine is available in the UK you could run miles of moldings if needed.

Pete


----------

